# Early Muzzleloading Results



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

SALT FORK HUNT TOPS EARLY MUZZLELOADER SEASON

ATHENS, OH &#8211; Muzzleloader hunters took 273 deer during last week&#8217;s early muzzleloader deer hunts according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

Hunters took 137 deer at Salt Fork Wildlife Area, 98 deer at Wildcat Hollow, and 38 deer at ShawneeStateForest. During last year&#8217;s early muzzleloader hunt, hunters took a total of 336 deer for the season; 175 deer at Salt Fork Wildlife Area, 127 deer at Wildcat Hollow, and 34 deer at ShawneeStateForest

The season was open October 22 through October 27. Hunters were required to have a permit to participate and the permit designated whether the hunter could take an antlered or antlerless deer.

The early muzzleloader hunt on three areas was a controlled, permit only hunt for the third time this fall. The permit system helps biologists track hunter participation, harvest, and interest in this early muzzleloader hunt. Permits also help biologists manage for a healthy deer population in the areas involved, by providing an opportunity to kill both antlered and antlerless deer. 

With an estimated deer population of 675,000 statewide, hunters have good opportunity for success. Archery season opened September 29 and runs through February 3, 2008. Deer gun season will open November 26 and extend through December 2, and be open for an extra weekend on December 15 and 16. The statewide muzzleloader season is December 27 through December 30.

For additional information on all of Ohio&#8217;s deer hunting seasons and requirements as well as more information on controlled hunts, hunters are advised to review the 2007-2008 Ohio Hunting and Trapping Regulations. Information is also available online at wildohio.com


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I figured the numbers would be down a bit with the amount of rain we got that week.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Have you guys ever seen the racks on some of the bucks at Salt Fork????

HOLY COW!!

We have a camper down there and every fall we take drives over to the golf course and look at all the deer. We got some nice pics a couple of years ago of 2 bucks right alongside the road that about made me crap my pants........one came right up to the truck and sniffed my wifes hand. It was crazy.

i don't know if these are anywhere near the hunting areas - but if it's any indication of what's down there........I'd love to see some pics!!!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm glad the State went to controlled hunt status on the early muzzleloading season. I used to question them every year asking "How in the world can you manage a deer herd in these areas when you allow about 100 bucks a year to be killed in each area during a 1 week period?" Not to mention the bucks killed during the regular seasons...those areas get a lot of pressure.

At least now that they limit the number bucks killed, quality bucks may be able to grow.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It surprises me that they give out all of those permits and are only able to kill 275 deer!!! What is with that?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Alot of people do not even go. I know quite a few that Recieved doe tags so that just bow hunt else where that week.

Scott


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

we went out I think 3 days but the weather was horrible. That tues it rained something aweful! we did not get anything. wild cat hollow.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

according to some dow officers I was talking with, there was a mysteriously HIGH number of either/or tags at Salt fork that was given to non -residents....they had one group of 4 guys together from NY, who ALL had either/or tags.....


----------

